# Amplificador con circuito impreso aries a1455



## matias78 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola queria pedir si alguien tiene el el bosquejo del circuito para armar un triplicador de audio con este circuito impreso, el integrado es un upc 1230h. Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## djpusse (Ago 15, 2009)

hola mati mira tengo la carpeta numero 3 lo cual el esquematico esta en lacarpeta numero 2 de aries no se cuanto valen estas carpetas pero no creo que sean caras son muy utiles algun dia voy a comprar todas


fijate que si tenes la placa de aries dicen los componentes que y como tienes que poner porlo general en la primer prueba andan bien ahora si no anda son para renegar


que tengas mucha suerte espero que te sirva

Saludos


----------



## exe (Ene 30, 2010)

hola como te va mira este es el circuito de aries con el upc1230 yo lo copie 
de una amplificador armado andando con el circuito de aries y sonaba extremadamente furte yo lo copie para acerlo xro x contratiempos no lo ice 
aqui te dejo la hoja escaneada del circuito cualquier cosa q no entiendas pregunta 
y te respondere cuando lo agas comenta q tal te salio ok


----------



## gasnalu (Jul 6, 2010)

Este circuito lo copie de la carpeta Aries espero te sirva...


----------

